# The internet really IS made of cats!



## Flea (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's proof! And a little extra assistance for those websites that aren't fully in touch with the impending takeover.


----------



## Takai (Jul 22, 2012)

So I should just keep taunting the cats with my mouse?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Jenna (Jul 23, 2012)

Flea said:


> Here's proof! And a little extra assistance for those websites that aren't fully in touch with the impending takeover.


Even as an animal lover that is really very unsettling indeed ha..


----------

